
Tackling a 1B Member Social Network – Fast Search on a Large Graph - nowaq
https://tech.evojam.com/2016/04/20/tackling-a-1-billion-member-social-network-fast-search-on-a-large-graph/
======
nowaq
An interesting case in handling huge graph data in a fast manner. Involves
neo4j, elastic, Scala and other cool tech.

------
iths
Worth reading if you're into fast data and graph db real-life usage :)

------
ulfryk
Nice article !

